

Do developers really need a second monitor? - gacba
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/entdev/article.php/3933596/Do-Developers-Really-Need-A-Second-Monitor.htm

======
gacba
Annoying, the author doesn't seem to answer his own (@#*&$ question with
anything substantial. I'm hoping by posting here that something other than the
Atwood Developer BoR can be cited as something valuable...one study is hardly
enough to convince most managers. :(

~~~
mariocesar
Fun to read and interesting, I don't read this as an __article __, It appears
more to me a nice story telling than an useful advice.

Personally I can't feel really productive using multiple monitors, I always
forget one of them and focus on just one.

This maybe related about your work, if you are multitasking you may find it
useful, however I don't naturally program that way I force myself to focus and
this is very difficult with two monitors.

------
veyron
Actually, having switched to a 27 inch imac (2560x1440), I find that one
monitor is actually better than two smaller monitors. I was hoping the article
would come to that type of conclusion. Alas ...

------
selectnull
Some developers prefer one monitor, some prefer more than one. Some managers
understand the needs of the people they manage, then again, some don't.

